
Modern C by Jens Gustedt - enthd
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1617295817/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_U_x_.y5VCbQ5SPYW8
======
liquid153
Would you happen to have a table of contents

~~~
wahern
A draft is freely available here: [http://icube-
icps.unistra.fr/img_auth.php/d/db/ModernC.pdf](http://icube-
icps.unistra.fr/img_auth.php/d/db/ModernC.pdf) (via
[https://gustedt.wordpress.com/2016/11/25/modern-c-is-now-
fea...](https://gustedt.wordpress.com/2016/11/25/modern-c-is-now-feature-
complete/))

It's a solid book. If you like it don't hesitate to buy it.

